# VOTE - What Next For UKM?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*What Next For UKM?*​
*Would would you most like to see added to UK-Muscle? (choose up to 3)*


Featured Articles / Stickies
2414.91%
Member Photo Galleries
95.59%
Live Chat / Messenger
116.83%
More Moderators
106.21%
Competitions & Giveaways
2213.66%
UK-Muscle Clothing
148.70%
Greater Coverage of Bodybuilding Events
127.45%
Awards / Promotion System 
138.07%
Member Signatures
63.73%
Fix the Reputation / Likes
116.83%
Improve the Site Design
31.86%
Pro Q&A Sessions
2616.15%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It's been a busy few weeks behind the scenes at UKM HQ  
Most of the new software issues have been dealt with, and there's a nice update rolling out next week which will bring a further raft of improvements across all aspects of the forum. :thumb:

Now that everything is stable my focus is very much on adding new features and improving what UKM can offer.
The list in this poll is everything that I want to do in 2016, but it'd be great to get your feedback on what ideas you'd like to see implemented first...


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I've voted articles, stickies, I've missed those for a long time, they are great to refer newbs to when they come along asking the same old questions, also useful to refer back to.

also voted for pro q and a, would be nice to have some qs answered by the pros.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I think the website is great as it is but I would like to see a featured members function, maybe a quarterly thing.

Someone who has achieved a good physique through weight loss and/or noticeable muscle gain. It would definitely cause others to reach for physical greatness also.

What do you think @Lorian and other mods and members?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

More moderators would be good, and an easier way to flag idiots that are derailing threads.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've put mine in.

I miss the stickys, and always think that informative articles are a great resource, especially for those new to taking training and nutrition seriously.

I also voted for competitions and giveaways, as that encourages participation and is a good way to encourage people here and create an active membership (so long as the rewards are actually worth it of course).

Final pick was Q&A with the pro's - but I'd expand that to well renowned and respected trainers, researchers, nutritionists and coaches too. Bona fide experts and professionals sharing knowledge and experience is always a valuable thing.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

* bring back Tapatalk compatability :whistling:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Articles & stickies 100%. Would "help" clutter down useless threads.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Smitch said:


> More moderators would be good, and an easier way to flag idiots that are derailing threads.


 Report post function?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> Report post function?


 Dunno where it is.

Maybe make it easier to find? 

I only access this site on mobile devices, if there is a button I can't see it.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Vote articles and stickies. Would be good to get the more advanced users (maybe ones who have competed can add their on anecdotal parts to the articles) on this site give their insight and knowledge into different topics.

Nutrition would be the section I'd be most interested on reading about.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

members albums ,ide bring that back.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Dunno where it is.
> 
> Maybe make it easier to find?
> 
> I only access this site on mobile devices, if there is a button I can't see it.


 At the top of a users post, next to how long ago they posted, should be the report post. On pc anyway


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Articles and stickies would be helpful and some interaction with members e.g. Contributor of the month or something to that effect.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the clothing range to be released.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Fix the quoting and deleting of text on mobile


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Global Domination!!!!!!

Or some vests and t-shirts will do


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> At the top of a users post, next to how long ago they posted, should be the report post. On pc anyway


 Cool, spotted it now.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Vote articles and stickies. *Would be good to get the more advanced users (maybe ones who have competed can add their on anecdotal parts to the articles) on this site give their insight and knowledge into different topics.*
> 
> Nutrition would be the section I'd be most interested on reading about.


 We have an array of competitive members posting already...?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Not to be a copy cat, but pretty much same as @dtlv

1) We have lots of existing stickies (hiding), some of which should be stickied again.

2) Monthly competition/giveaway

3) Q&A with an industry expert/competitor/trainer


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

UKM Mobile App.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Still waiting for the clothing range too.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I like the sound of more coverage of bodybuilding events, and pro Q&A's, featuring women would be good too.

Also, I like the above ideas of members features, to see who's competing in whatever comps, whether it be strongman, bb'ing, etc, and to see members transformations etc.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> We have an array of competitive members posting already...?


 Yes I know, thus get the competitive members who post to put their knowledge together to create some stickies/articles.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

GCMAX said:


> I think the website is great as it is but I would like to see a featured members function, maybe a quarterly thing.
> 
> Someone who has achieved a good physique through weight loss and/or noticeable muscle gain. It would definitely cause others to reach for physical greatness also.
> 
> What do you think @Lorian and other mods and members?


 I like the idea, we actually used to do this, happy to bring it back as a regular feature.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, this is really helpful.

I'm pleased to say that there's a couple on that list which are happening very soon...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fix likes thats about it.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Make an app or add the use of emojis


----------

